# First Turkey!



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Went turkey hunting today up in Cache Valley and finally killed my first turkey. Today was the third day of the season that I have hunted, so I guess it's true what they say about "third time is the charm". Anyway, I got to my hunting area about 4:45 am and started hunting about 5:30. I almost immediately got into birds, just as I had the previous two times, but all I was seeing were hens with a few gobbles hear and there a couple hundred yards or so off. About 8 I headed up around a ridge and into a small valley with a stream running through it and where I had been hearing an occassional gobble. I stopped to glass because I was seeing some dark looking things and low and behold they were turkeys. I counted 7 birds with 3 of them Tom's. I sat down and tried a few yelps,clucks and purrs with no response. After about 10 minutes I decided to move to an area where I could see them better and where I thought they might come out. Fortunately my plan worked. I quit calling and just sat quietly watching. Soon, here they came. First 2 hens and then a gobbler. Pretty soon the others came out into the brush to feed. The first gobbler slowly kept getting closer and closer to my position and I watched for about 10 minutes or so. Finally, as the others held up, the first gobbler was within range at about 30-35 yards and so I took the shot knocking him down instantly and deader than dead. He did not even flinch and he never knew what hit him. I love those Winchester Supreme turkey loads in 3" and#5 shot. It was a great experience and I am now forever hooked. Even though it was a jake that I shot for my first bird, I will never forget this hunt. I will post pics soon as I get them up.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats. 20 years ago I shot my first bird...a jake...I still remember well, and yes, I am still hooked.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on your first bird, you are hooked now, no turning back!
I nailed my first turkey way back in 85, I killed on the first day of our season down home which just happened to be my birthday, I have never gotten a more memorable birthday present than that tom.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll never forget my first anything, but my first turkey was really cool. You've gone and done it now, your gonna be doing this every spring till you die! Congratulations!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on your first bird.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good job! There are few things better than turkey hunting in the spring. What a great way to bridge the gap between the fall hunting seasons. I equate turkey hunting to poor man's elk hunting...the great advantage with turkeys is that after you kill one, you can just sling it over your back and lightly saunter back to the truck as opposed to having it BREAK you back during multiple trips out once an elk is down.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Good job! There are few things better than turkey hunting in the spring. What a great way to bridge the gap between the fall hunting seasons. *I equate turkey hunting to poor man's elk hunting*...the great advantage with turkeys is that after you kill one, you can just sling it over your back and lightly saunter back to the truck as opposed to having it BREAK you back during multiple trips out once an elk is down.


I think you got that backwards. Big, dumb, slow, stupid, stinky elk are really very, very easy to both hunt and kill. I've hunted both for many years and finally just gave up on elk...simply no challenge. Not to say you young guys shouldn't hunt both, but to call turkey hunting a "poor man's elk hunt" is, well, I was going to say absurd, but really not even close. I can't recall how many elk I have simply walked up on, or had walk up to me. One time they walked right up to me while I was sitting around a fire warming up. I've had rutting elk practically stomp me while they fought, or just stand there with a dumb look on their face and get themselves shot. Have you ever reached out and touched a wild turkey, well Ok, I really didn't really touch a nice bull one time up in East canyon, but I did feel and smelled his breath as he stood just inches from my face and tried to figure out what I was. No, I am sorry, but you just can't compare elk with turkeys.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think he may already know this BP, especially if he's hunted those big dumb stinky things... But, I think he was merely just equating the ease of getting a turkey out of the woods compared to getting an elk out. Besides, we all know if turkeys could smell there'd be no killing one...


----------



## Rycr023 (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats on your first bird. I have been looking all over for my first. I have hiked several miles this month and have not even heard a gobble. I am going to try Cache Valley this weekend. Where is a good place to look?


----------

